# Outdoor Carpet Tape



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

I have a roll of 3m outdoor tape, but no indoor tape.
I was wondering if anyone has used outdoor carpet tape to hold a pattern down?
I tested it on a single surface and had no problem pulling it off.
Would it be OK or should I not?
Thanks Floyd


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

As long as it sticks good, and comes off, it should be ok to use.


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

FD_Cox said:


> I have a roll of 3m outdoor tape, but no indoor tape.
> I was wondering if anyone has used outdoor carpet tape to hold a pattern down?
> I tested it on a single surface and had no problem pulling it off.
> Would it be OK or should I not?
> Thanks Floyd


Floyd,
It should work fine. You do know that carpet tape is pressure sensitive, don't you? The harder you press down on it the stronger the hold.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Floyd

I have got to the point I don't like using it any more ,the good stuff that sticks is so hard to get off,,,and the other stuff lets the parts move..I must have about 20 rolls of diff.types and makers..

I now use pin nails,,3 or 4 of the nails it's in place and it takes the guess work out of it..
and they are so easy just to pull out after the router job done..so small you can't see the holes,,about the same size as a desktop stapler puts in...

====



FD_Cox said:


> I have a roll of 3m outdoor tape, but no indoor tape.
> I was wondering if anyone has used outdoor carpet tape to hold a pattern down?
> I tested it on a single surface and had no problem pulling it off.
> Would it be OK or should I not?
> Thanks Floyd


----------



## kolias (Dec 26, 2008)

Like you idea bobj3, have the same problem with the carpet tape - too hard to get it off.

Pin nails sounds good


----------



## fdcox (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys: Floyd


----------



## dovetail_65 (Jan 22, 2008)

It will work in a pinch no problem.

I have found some great tape, but it is EXPENSIVE! I tend to use the little 23 gauge nails myself when I can.


----------



## Mike Wingate (Apr 26, 2009)

The last double sided tape delaminated my MDF when I removed the template. Great tape, poor material!


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Mike Wingate said:


> The last double sided tape delaminated my MDF when I removed the template. Great tape, poor material!


Mike,
There is a major difference between just double sided tape and carpet tape. Carpet tape looks like a loose woven cloth where as double sided tape is a thicker rubber looking tape. Which were you using?


----------

